# Is there going to be a Moyu 5x5?



## mrdoodlecakes (Jan 26, 2014)

I really like the Weisu and AoSu 4x4's from Moyu and I'm wondering if anyone knows if they're going make a 5x5.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 26, 2014)

FAQ said:


> When is X coming out?
> 
> No idea.


I have no idea.
I do want them to, but I doubt many people know if they are.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 26, 2014)

What for? ShengShou is good enough


----------



## TDM (Jan 26, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> What for? ShengShou is good enough


Didn't people think that with the 4x4 though? And 3x3 with Dayan cubes?


----------



## EMI (Jan 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Didn't people think that with the 4x4 though?


 I never did


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 26, 2014)

I would love a moyu 5x5 to compare with my SS5. My SS sucked so bad that the weisu was bound to be an improvement. If they are making one I might just shell out for it :3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 26, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> What for? ShengShou is good enough



I guess everyone mods them to waste time.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 26, 2014)

5x5 is good enough they should make a 6x6


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 6, 2014)

I heard end of this month, I hope it's true because I really want it


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2014)

hiruzan1994 said:


> I heard end of this month, I hope it's true because I really want it


Yes they already made a thread about it and have plans and everything.


----------

